# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  طريقه في الغش جديده وحلوة

## ولد الشيوخ

طريقه جديده في الغش هههههههههههه

 عجبتني الحركة











تحياتي


ولد الشيوخ

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هههههههههههههههه 
حلوة الحركة
بس لو يمد ايده ويشيل الورقة مو اريح له 
والله عليكم يالشباب ابتكارت غير شكل
مشكور اخوي

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلم اخوي حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلو دي مـــــــــــــــــــره حلو

ما تعب نفسه بس لو يرفع ارجوله اشوي كان احسن

تسلم الايادي اخوي ولد الشيوخ

تحياتي اليك اختك طيبه الروح

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*ناقصين افكار للغش ؟؟*
*من دون شيء الغش ع اصوله فى المدارس << الله يكفينا ..*
*تسلمي اخوي ولد الشيووخ ..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه ..*
*دمت بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

هههههههههههههههههه
وش نسوي بعد نحب نخدم الحلوين


مشكورين ع الرد
لاخلا ولاعدم


تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## آهات عاشقه

هههههههههههههههههههه


ونااااااااسه 


لايكون انت مجربنها 

تسلم اخونا على الصوره

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

دمت بود

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

لا ياآهات 
بس ناوي اجربها
ههههههههههههههههههههه


يعطيك العافيه ع الرد
لاخلا ولاعدم


تحياتي

ولد الشيوخ

----------


## عبق زينبي

صراحه ولد الشيوخ انا شاكه فيك عادي عادي قول لاتستحي اكييد مجربنها تراك طالع في الصوره ماتشوف نفسك 
حليلك والله ..

مشكور اخوي موضوع مرررررررره حلو 

ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه دمت بود ,,, وكل يوم تعال غش طيب لاوصيك <<<< اوصيك ع الخراب عاد خخخ

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور بقوه وبعنف خخخخخ

----------


## غروب 2006

طريقة ولا احلاى من كذذذذذذا 
                                 ما قصرت كانهم يسيدي ناقصين تعليم   :wacko: 
                            عساك على القوة خيووووووووووووو
                                                 تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههههههههههههههههااي*
*عجبتني الحركه*
*تسلم اخوي*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## زهور الحب

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الحمد لله والشكر صج مهزله هاذا ما بعد يفقس من البيضة ويغش

----------


## fatemah

> الحمد لله والشكر صج مهزله هاذا ما بعد يفقس من البيضة ويغش



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اي والله صادقة بس تراها طريقة حلوة ...............مجربة شكلها

----------


## بريط

هههههههههههههه صج حلوة الحركه
خل اسويهااا لووول
تحياتي بريط

----------


## بريط

ههههههههههههههههه حلوه الحركه

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*نيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهي* 

*عجبتني كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير الحركه* 

*ياااااااااااي احلى طريقة للغش* 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*يسلمووو ولد الشيوخ* 

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## غرورالورد

ههههههههههههههه
حلوه الحركه

----------


## كبرياء

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله روااقه* 

*بس لا تنتشر السااالفه ويوصل التفتيش للجزم هع* 

*يسلمووووووو على الصوره*

----------


## Love Rafael

ههههههههههههههههه
فكرت فيها من قبل
بس ما يكون احد الاعضاء مدرس
والله بنروح فيها
مشكوووووووووور اخوي على المرور اللطيف
تحياتي

----------


## النغم انيني

مساكين جهال يعني مبتدئين بها الحركات بكرا يكبرو ويراوونا البلاوي

----------


## SKULL SMILE

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو
يعطيك العافية

----------

